# Favorite Apologetics Ministry?



## sastark (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi All,

What is your favorite apologetics ministry? I particularly like the work of Alpha and Omega Ministries (James White's ministry) and the guys at Apologetics.com. Do you all have any others?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 17, 2010)

James White is one of my favorites. I was just in Phoenix last weekend and planned on visiting his church to meet him but He was gone . I do appreciate all that he does for the reformed faith.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably AOMin.


----------



## jrdnoland (Jun 17, 2010)

I listen to Stand To Reason (Greg Koukl) and the Defenders (William Lane Craig - Reasonable Faith). Both are apologetic and are available as podcasts.


----------



## David (Jun 17, 2010)

I like both Alpha and Omega Ministries (James White) and the Christian Apologetics and Research Ministry (Matt Slick). Stand to Reason (Greg Koukl) is also very good.


----------



## SolaSaint (Jun 17, 2010)

I like Bob Dutko, anyone ever hear of him? A local St. Louis station used to carry his daily broadcasts but has since discontinued it lately. I need to start listening to him again on the web. I used to like Hanagraff but he has become a seller of his own publications more than an apologist. I've been listening to Alex McFarland lately from SES, he seems to be good.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 18, 2010)

I listen to AOmin, Stand to reason but I have espessially listened to RZIM (Ravi Zacharias ministries) that has really been good for me.


----------



## Matthew V (Jun 18, 2010)

agreed. RZIM is awesome.


----------



## T.A.G. (Jun 18, 2010)

Cant stand reasonable faith

like me some AOM, Apologetics Group, and American Vision (does that count)


----------



## William Price (Jun 18, 2010)

AOMin is by far my favorite.


----------



## baron (Jun 18, 2010)

I enjoy Voodie Baucham I think its listed under VBM. He sounds as an apologist to me. Give him a listen to on You Tube.

Also like Alpha and Omega.


----------



## MMasztal (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Stand to Reason, AO Min, Answers In Genesis, and while not specifically apologetics related, The White Horse Inn.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 3, 2010)

PresbyDane said:


> I listen to AOmin, Stand to reason but I have espessially listened to RZIM (Ravi Zacharias ministries) that has really been good for me.


----------



## Jared (Jul 3, 2010)

I like R.C. Sproul's apologetics stuff. I tend to agree with him more on apologetics than anyone else. I also like Ravi Zacharias and Dr. James White.


----------



## Porter (Jul 9, 2010)

> What is your favorite apologetics ministry? I particularly like the work of Alpha and Omega Ministries (James White's ministry)



That's my #1.

I also like some of the eschatology apologetics done by American Vision, though I wish they would take an actual stance on defending Justification by faith against the FVers and NPoP folk. (AV may not be defined as an apologetics group though)


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 10, 2010)

My favorite apologetic ministry is the pure preaching of the Word from the pulpit Lord's Day by Lord's Day. Preach well tomorrow, brethren!


----------



## au5t1n (Jul 10, 2010)

The Puritanboard.


----------

